# Four arrests as 'all hell breaks out' at martial arts event



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.thestar.co.uk/rotherham/Four-arrests-as-39all-hell.5350965.jp


> SPECTATORS had to run for cover after a barrage of missiles including a full-size pool table rained down on them during a riot at a martial arts event in South Yorkshire.


...



> Another witness said: They were throwing bottles at a machine gun-like rate plus tables, chairs and every other item that was on the balcony.
> 
> Having chucked every other item they possible could off they then collectively managed to pick up and throw a pool table.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well this really helps the image of the Arts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you sure this wasn't an Ozzy Osbourne concert


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I suppose the soccer hooligans need _something_ to occupy them between games.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 11, 2009)

:lfao:

sorry but this is one of the biggest pieces of exaggeration I've seen for a longtime!

The Star is the newspaper that brought you headlines like "Freddie Starr ate my hamster" and "London bus found on the moon". When 9/11 happened it wasn't on the front page, they put some bimbo who had slept with a soccer player who dumped her was so there you go, it's a trash paper.

I know everyone involved in the show, some trouble did break out, the security sorted it. The venue wasn't trashed and no one went screaming for cover. A full sized pool table wasn't thrown over the balcony, it was moved only a little way across the room it was in. 

So there you go. It was actually a quiet night as far as Rotherham goes, I don't know what the picture is but it's not of the venue, I've been there to MMA shows before so know it well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 11, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> :lfao:
> 
> sorry but this is one of the biggest pieces of exaggeration I've seen for a longtime!
> 
> ...


 

 Freddie Starr ate your hamster!!!!!!

Was that before or after he parked the bus on the moon? 

I still say it was an Ozzy concert


----------



## MJS (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm...what is it that the arts are supposed to teach again?? Oh yeah...self control, being polite, respectful, etc.  Hmm...I think a few people forgot about those lessons.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Well I suppose the soccer hooligans need _something_ to occupy them between games.



Martial arts hooligans? Sheesh!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 11, 2009)

MJS said:


> Hmm...what is it that the arts are supposed to teach again?? Oh yeah...self control, being polite, respectful, etc. Hmm...I think a few people forgot about those lessons.


 

Well in all fairness, it wasn't the martial artists who were causing the problem, it was some drunk yobs!

the event was open to the public.


----------



## tellner (Jun 11, 2009)

Doesn't sound any worse than what goes on at an Arsenal/East Ham match.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 11, 2009)

tellner said:


> Doesn't sound any worse than what goes on at an Arsenal/East Ham match.


 

Aresnal/West Ham lol!

it was a fight night, tickets were sold to the public, some yobs got drunk and decided the MMA wasn't violent enough ( the media hyping up MMA I expect) and decided to have a fight as the MMA as they discovered is martial arts, they wanted blood and guts so thought they'd kick off. the security however were more than a match lol!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 11, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://www.thestar.co.uk/rotherham/Four-arrests-as-39all-hell.5350965.jp
> 
> ...


 

Pool Table?


My Full size pool table is a three piece granite slate table. I can barely life and move a corner by myself. To pick up and clear a balcony and then to have little to no damage done by the table or to the table, makes me seriously believe it was not full size nor slate. 

That being said, yes it is a bad image for the martial arts.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> Pool Table?



You mean there's something that_ hasn't_ been thrown at you?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 11, 2009)

arnisador said:


> You mean there's something that_ hasn't_ been thrown at you?


 
Touche'

I have things driven at me that were large, but not that large and thrown at me. So, I guess there are a list of items of significant mass that one could say has not been thrown at me. 

But pool cues are another story.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 12, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> Pool Table?
> 
> 
> My Full size pool table is a three piece granite slate table. I can barely life and move a corner by myself. To pick up and clear a balcony and then to have little to no damage done by the table or to the table, makes me seriously believe it was not full size nor slate.
> ...


 

We were chatting to the promoter about this on Tuesday, the pool table was moved but not thrown. 
the venue did make one big mistake though by not providing plastic glasses for the drinks, it used the glass ones, very big mistake.

It can't have been that big a riot as only four were arrested and no one has been charged yet ( see the thread on the self defence section about golfers being arrested so you know being arrested doesn't mean anything)


----------

